# Making wonderful iced tea???



## bulldog (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a group of friends coming over next week ,and I found out that one of the new wives loves "fine iced tea". That probably rules out my usual batch of Lipton's. I have learned that stopping short of boiling water ensures against bitterness. Any iced tea experts out there? Technique? Type? Brand?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Type - Black as an ace of spades
Brand - Luzianne, the choice of true southern sweet tea
Technique - Just follow the instructions on the Luzianne box. Make a few test batches to determine how much sugar you want to use and how long you want it to steep. Sweet tea is easy as hell to make, it just takes practice to figure out exactly how you prefer it to be made.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

My God, there is nothing better on a hot summer afternoon (pref south of the Mason Dixon) than a big cold jug of sweet tea (Kenny Chesney font)...mmmmmmmmm


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

1. Get a big glass jar w/ lid, like those used by restaurants for a gallon of olives or maraschino cherries.

2. Get enough tea bags for the volume of water being used.

3. Fill w/ water, add the tea bags, stick outside in a place where direct sunlight will hit it all day long.

4. Cool in refrigerator for at least a day.

5. Enjoy accolades from your friends!!!


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Iced tea*

And make some simple syrup so they can sweeten themselves and they won't have all those granules on the bottom. Sugar will no dissolve in cold liquids or at least not very fast.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The trick is sweetening the tea while it is still hot. Once it is done steeping then you add the sugar so it dissolves. I realize people won't be able to sweeten it to their own tastes, but we don't worry about things like that down here.


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

I make iced tea by brewing the tea as normal, then pouring it over a glass (or pitcher, if I wanted a lot of it) full of ice cubes. It turns cold in a surprisingly short time.

I never sweeten my tea (iced or otherwise), but for iced tea I prefer something less harsh than if I were drinking it hot. Something like Lady Londonderry makes good iced tea, as would, I imagine, any of the "cream" varieties (cream Irish breakfast, e.g.), without any sweetening.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I've lived in the South and loved iced tea (or, as I refer to it, tea... no need for a southerner to say iced or sweet... that's a given) for 51 years. I never knew there was such a thing as "fine iced tea", but I did grow up on the wrong side of the tracks, afterall.

My only suggestion is that tea benefits from a bit of aging... it tastes better the day after it is made.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

XdryMartini said:


> 1. Get a big glass jar w/ lid, like those used by restaurants for a gallon of olives or maraschino cherries.
> 
> 2. Get enough tea bags for the volume of water being used.
> 
> ...


This is how I make mine. I like unsweetened iced tea best.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Relayer said:


> My only suggestion is that tea benefits from a bit of aging... it tastes better the day after it is made.


It's like for big red wine. They both benefit from breathing to soften the tannins. I make mine in a dutch boiler and let it sit for a half-day.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Not great iced tea recipes, but look at the two Tea articles under the Lifestyle articles linked from the Home Page:









"Because man does not
live for clothes alone!"










*
Table Manners*
*The History of Dining Utensils*


*
Afternoon Tea *
*Tea History
* 

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Lifestyle/Afternoon Tea.htm

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Lifestyle/History of Tea.htm

for some good conversational points!!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

If your talking about some fancy tea to make iced tea, I would take a look and see if you are near a Teavana store. In my opinion they have a great range of teas from ordinary to very exotic and herbals. Also, I have never experienced a stupid clerk. They have always been able to ask some question about what I was in the mood for or answer questions to determine the best tea for my needs. If you have one close by go give them a try, they can even brew you a cup of iced tea from what they recommend to give you a taste and see if its what you like.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I grew up drinking very sweet iced tea, much to the detriment of my dental health. After I reached adulthood I realized how much more refreshing unsweetened tea is. I second the recommendation for making solar tea, although in my experience leaving it out all day is probably a recipe for bitterness.


----------



## vatoemperor (Jun 15, 2008)

Depending on the time of day, Sweet tea vodka may be an interesting twist! Not sure if 'fine' is the right word, but it makes a great Mojito.

https://www.fireflyvodka.com/

I'd reccomend making the tea unsweet, some ladies prefer no or artifical sweetening (even some southern ladies) You might try honey for sweeting as well.

For my tea I use Luzianne or Lipton and flavor with lemon or lime juice (fresh squeezed preferably, also makes the tea last longer) and almond extract to taste.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been experimenting with variations on tea this summer. I follow the standard recipe for a test base but will change that when I perfect the details. 
First is to add a pinch of baking soda to neutralize the acidity. The amount varies with your brand of tea. The acidity conflicts with the smoothness of the tea.
Next I found that plain sugar is not the best choice if you want it sweet. Corn syrup does the trick but go ahead and make your dental appointment. You may need it after a couple of gallons of corn sweetened tea.
Right now I am trying out Stevia sweetener. I tried it a few years ago but they have improved the taste so I am trying again. This has no calories is all natural/herbal but not everyone can tolerate it. Go easy until you know if it is right for you. In other words try it at your own risk.
Finally...make smaller batches. I found making a half gallon at a time allows me to fine tune the formula.
Good luck with your quest for perfection.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 14, 2006)

*Tea ideas*

Baking soda...what a nice idea. I keep iced tea from becoming bitter and acid by heating the water to about 200 degrees. Boiling water extracts some bitter chemicals, I was told.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

XdryMartini said:


> 1. Get a big glass jar w/ lid, like those used by restaurants for a gallon of olives or maraschino cherries.
> 
> 2. Get enough tea bags for the volume of water being used.
> 
> ...


I do that. I normally add a big handful of fresh mint from the garden to the jar. Also, another great tip I learned....make ice cubes out of iced tea. As the drink melts, it won't get watery.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

If you can get it, Red Diamond brand is a good option. They're based in Birmingham.

If it doesn't have sugar in it I'll just have water, thanks.


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been brewing tea to drink cold lately. I started to experiment with adding flavored tea bags to my regular tea bags. So far I've tried peach and earl gray, one bag added to 4 bags of regular. So far so good.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Black tea, unflavored.

Decaffeinated. When I get going, I will drink 3 or 4 at a stretch and who wants to be wired all afternoon?

No sugar. Ever. 

Wedge of lime, not lemon.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's the simple, and probably best, way to do it:

- Boil water
- Pour 16 oz of boiling water into 2 quart pitcher
- Drop in tea bags
- Throw in pinch of baking soda -- this softens the tanins.
- With the lid on, agitate the pitcher some.
- Wait three minutes or so.
- Remove tea bags
- Add 1.25 cups of sugar.
- STIR STIR STIR
- Fill the rest of the pitcher with cold water.
- Put it in the fridge, or pour over glasses FILLED with ice.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you have the time and patience it might be a good idea to start testing some of these recipes this week to give you an idea of what will be best.


----------



## ozonemania (Jun 23, 2008)

Cold-steeped tea best preserves the tea flavour without causing bitterness... particularly if you are using a tea that has a more delicate flavour. Easiest iced tea is to fill a pitcher with the tea and some good water (not tap - if you have filtered or spring water you get a better quality tea). Put it in the fridge over night.

-Use about 1/2 as much more tea for cold-steeped tea than hot-water tea.
-Sun tea might be quicker but it's not as healthy. Organic material in warm water in the sun is perfect breeding ground for bacteria growth. 
- Use loose leaf tea if possible. Tea in tea bags use shredded or ground tea leaves. Fine grounds will find its way into the tea, not to mention that this fine ground organic material actually gives bitterness to the tea.
- Sweeten with simple sugar syrup, or if you want, buy an Italian fruit liquor (i.e. the flavour shots they use in finer coffee shops).
- Borrow some techniques from bartending to create a good quality iced tea. Muddling mint leaves, cooling drinks using cocktail shakers, chilled glasses, etc.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*fine? unsweetened? eeeeeeeeeew!*










If making homebrew, add a few bags of Celestial Seasonings peppermint tea and tell her it's Mariage Freres Reserve Privee. She won't know the diffurnce.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

ozonemania said:


> Cold-steeped tea best preserves the tea flavour without causing bitterness... particularly if you are using a tea that has a more delicate flavour. Easiest iced tea is to fill a pitcher with the tea and some good water (not tap - if you have filtered or spring water you get a better quality tea). Put it in the fridge over night.
> 
> -Use about 1/2 as much more tea for cold-steeped tea than hot-water tea.
> -Sun tea might be quicker but it's not as healthy. Organic material in warm water in the sun is perfect breeding ground for bacteria growth.
> ...


Way too complicated. The best iced tea is generally found south of Washignton DC, and is never made in such a hoity-toity manner.

You KNOW you have excellent ice tea when it's almost as dark as Coca-Cola, and it's about 3 times as sweet with not a hint of bitterness.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

jamgood said:


> If making homebrew, add a few bags of Celestial Seasonings peppermint tea and tell her it's Mariage Freres Reserve Privee. She won't know the diffurnce.


Haha, I just got done watching a story on how mcdonalds beat out starbucks on a blind taste test so you might be on to something.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Victor123 said:


> Haha, I just got done watching a story on how mcdonalds beat out starbucks on a blind taste test so you might be on to something.


Don't know how widely available it is, but just read a couple of days ago some Manhattanite on a food related web site swooning over McD tea. 'Course what does a Nawthanur know a sweetea. In this area it's supposedly brewed daily at individual McD. Also available un-sweet. Sweet can be inconsistent. Sometimes almost syrupy. $3 a milk jug gallon at free-standing McDs. Varies by franchisee. A few years ago Columbia, SC area McDs didn't offer a $1 Mickey D sweet tea. May still be the case. Unbelievable.

McDs has been targeting Starbucks coffee. Supposedly have it blended by S&D www.sndcoffee.com Probably the source of their tea.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread has inspired me. I think I'm going to make some sweet iced tea soon. I expect many cracks about Canadians not knowing sweet tea... until they try it and revel in its awesomeness.


----------

